# You guys ever try this?



## FightHACKS (Jul 29, 2017)

Cool little Knee on Belly attack sequence!


----------



## Buka (Jul 30, 2017)

That was very cool. 

I really like your videos, brother.


----------



## kuniggety (Jul 30, 2017)

I like that gogo finish. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 31, 2017)

Nah I've normally been tapped out by that time


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 1, 2017)

I've done it but not in the context of martial arts.  Did it as a kid wrestling with friends in the grass.   There's not so pleasant as a knee and the weight of someone's body digging into the body.   This looks more like a refined version of what some kids do.  What kids do is a level 1.  This would be a level 200.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2017)

The following are all effective ground striking skill. It works well with throw.

Knee on the

- groin,
- kidney,
- chest,
- neck.

Elbow on the

- heart,
- throat,
- face.


----------



## FightHACKS (Aug 1, 2017)

Buka said:


> That was very cool.
> 
> I really like your videos, brother.


Thank you!


----------

